# Filling in the Crevices- What Was I Thinking?



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

ohhhh fun!:biggrin:


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> View attachment 104677
> 
> 
> View attachment 104679


Looks detailed and time-consuming. (Looks good !) 
What exactly are you doing here (and with what)? Are you going to re-paint (glaze?) after filling in the crevices?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Holland said:


> Looks detailed and time-consuming. (Looks good !)
> What exactly are you doing here? Is it a glazing technique?


I did some other work for this lady and she liked it so much she decided I should transform this table bought in the ‘90s. She wants it to look like Carrara marble.

It’s heavily textured, so I started by filling everything with Swedish Putty. 

I didn’t price it right, of course. I’ve been sanding and filling for at least a week. I tried to talk her out of this, but she loves this table. 

Status:


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> I did some other work for this lady and she liked it so much she decided I should transform this table bought in the ‘90s. She wants it to look like Carrara marble.
> 
> It’s heavily textured, so I started by filling everything with Swedish Putty.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good client!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

When I first read your initial post, I must admit, I had no idea what you were up to. The second photo reveals some excellent work. Something I would never have the patience nor talent to accomplish. Truly excellent!!!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks all, but filling crevices is something any reasonably skilled painter can do. 
The real challenge here is to get this finished before she changes her mind again. We’ve gone from Portoro (black and gold) to Carrara and now to taupe-beige fantasy marble. 

Ugh. I love my work, but sometimes am disappointed when clients play it safe.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks all, but filling crevices is something any reasonably skilled painter can do.
> The real challenge here is to get this finished before she changes her mind again. We’ve gone from Portoro (black and gold) to Carrara and now to taupe-beige fantasy marble.
> 
> Ugh. I love my work, but sometimes am disappointed when clients play it safe.


Tell her to go with the tie-dyed look in honor of Woodstock's Golden Anniversary! https://whatupintown.com/x/woodstock-50th-anniversary/


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Tell her to go with the tie-dyed look in honor of Woodstock's Golden Anniversary! https://whatupintown.com/x/woodstock-50th-anniversary/


No lie, we did a job when I worked for Valley that was a two story foyer that was multicolored pink, purple, blue, etc. It was very bold.

Found a pic. I thought it was quite cool.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> No lie, we did a job when I worked for Valley that was a two story foyer that was multicolored pink, purple, blue, etc. It was very bold.
> 
> Found a pic. I thought it was quite cool.
> 
> ...


Funny...I’ve worked with David @ JDS too
on a couple projects..he sure does like those lime greens, blues, purples...bold but a bit garish..The slanted artwork on lucite is a dead giveaway..


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Funny...I’ve worked with David @ JDS too
> on a couple projects..he sure does like those lime greens, blues, purples...bold but a bit garish..The slanted artwork on lucite is a dead giveaway..


I absolutely adore David and John. His projects are always fun. 

That carpeting on the steps reminds me of a job in Georgetown. All I remember is the house was built by some guy that envisioned the first computer. Anyway, the crazy carpet room had carnival mirrors on the main wall. 

Edit- Hollerith House. I remember ‘white washing/graining’ the balustrades and handrail on four flights of stairs, among other things.

I feel like our paths may have crossed somewhere in the past 20 years. 

Have you ever worked with Mary Douglass Drysdale?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> No lie, we did a job when I worked for Valley that was a two story foyer that was multicolored pink, purple, blue, etc. It was very bold.
> 
> Found a pic. I thought it was quite cool.
> 
> ...


Really rad man, really rad!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Really rad man, really rad!


Okay gramps, it’s not 1980.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Somewhat stone-like. I gave up sanding to perfection because I was given a few hints that I was being ‘too picky’ (taking too long).


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> I absolutely adore David and John. His projects are always fun.
> 
> That carpeting on the steps reminds me of a job in Georgetown. All I remember is the house was built by some guy that envisioned the first computer. Anyway, the crazy carpet room had carnival mirrors on the main wall.
> 
> ...


I haven’t worked with Mary Douglass Drysdale. I’m actually not from the DC area, although we probably work in similar circles. Most of my work through the years has been in the Hamptons, Manhattan, and Greenwich, CT. I worked with David and Nick on a project in Greenwich, CT and in the Hamptons, both homes for the same family. My relationship was actually with the architect and family. I never met John. 

I found David’s page on Houzz which has more photos of the house from my prior post...Talk about funkadelic...

https://www.houzz.com/projects/1545503/contemporary-southhampton-residence

The Greenwich residence is in the link below. The house is mind boggling. I only did some of the specialty wood and specialty painted finishes on that one, the Southampton residence having done everything from floors, painting, wall coverings, furniture finishing, etc..

https://www.houzz.com/projects/1545310/stately-connecticut-residence-1

Maybe you could fill us in on what Swedish Putty is...FPOE? I’ve never used it but a review of the product and its uses would be helpful. 

BTW, The piece you’re doing looks absolutely fabulous!

Edit: Just saw a video of the Hollerith House...absolutely amazing!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Okay gramps, it’s not 1980.


The 1980s are the new 2020's!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Color number two....beige and grey to ‘match’ the new light fixtures coming...that I’ve never seen...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Color number two....beige and grey to ‘match’ the new light fixtures coming...that I’ve never seen...


Ruh-roh, I see a redo when the fixture is hung and lit up!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Ruh-roh, I see a redo when the fixture is hung and lit up!


Ha! I didn’t finish today. Due to a lot of crap going on, I cannot return to the site for 2-3 weeks. I’m sure there will be all sorts of suggestions on improvements before I get back, not to mention the undone freebie she kept pushing. 

Anyway....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally finished


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

More


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> I absolutely adore David and John. His projects are always fun.
> 
> That carpeting on the steps reminds me of a job in Georgetown. All I remember is the house was built by some guy that envisioned the first computer. Anyway, the crazy carpet room had carnival mirrors on the main wall.
> 
> ...




YOU’VE DONE WORK FOR MARY D?!! I’m BEYOND jealous...she was one of my very first designer obsessions back before internet when I had to rent books from the library to keep up,..oh man, what I wouldn’t give to work a job she touched.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> More




Absolutely amazing work as always lynn! 

Loved reading the progression...had some moments of empathetic eye rolling & could almost hear/picture the client haha.

The “stopped sanding cuz I was told I was being too picky (aka taking too long)” had me- I’m always too picky n even if ya try n rush me I’m like a little kid....I’ll find a way to sneak back n keep at it till I’m comfortable w/ the result. Its almost painful to leave somethin as “good enough” even if no one else can see the ‘issue’ hah


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PPD said:


> Absolutely amazing work as always lynn!
> 
> Loved reading the progression...had some moments of empathetic eye rolling & could almost hear/picture the client haha.
> 
> The “stopped sanding cuz I was told I was being too picky (aka taking too long)” had me- I’m always too picky n even if ya try n rush me I’m like a little kid....I’ll find a way to sneak back n keep at it till I’m comfortable w/ the result. Its almost painful to leave somethin as “good enough” even if no one else can see the ‘issue’ hah


Yeah....I usually sneak around too and ‘fix’ things that I don’t like. It’s a sickness, haha.



PPD said:


> YOU’VE DONE WORK FOR MARY D?!! I’m BEYOND jealous...she was one of my very first designer obsessions back before internet when I had to rent books from the library to keep up,..oh man, what I wouldn’t give to work a job she touched.


Wow! A fan! MDD is a freakin’ genius. You really have to be patient with her projects, though. It was commonplace with my former employer to charge double on her projects because she ALWAYS did things twice. The last time I worked with her was at Marwood.Her sense of color is unmatched.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> Yeah....I usually sneak around too and ‘fix’ things that I don’t like. It’s a sickness, haha.


Glad to know I’m not the only one...I’ve often perceived it as a disease rather than just a mild sickness. I got a chuckle over both yours and PPD’s comment about sneaking back in..I’ve done that way more times than I’d care to admit..


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Glad to know I’m not the only one...I’ve often perceived it as a disease rather than just a mild sickness. I got a chuckle over both yours and PPD’s comment about sneaking back in..I’ve done that way more times than I’d care to admit..




Hmmm must be a finisher problem  its that creative side...we can’t let it be till it comes close to how we imagined it! So glad to know I’m not the only one who stresses myself out & remains persistent


----------

